# GS-2 Daylight



## DDay (Apr 8, 2009)

My long term project. Live steam 1/4" scale 48:1 GS-2 Daylight. Scratch built with lost wax details from a hobby supply. 26.45" long, 4.09" ht, 3.06" wd, wt 15 lbs, bore .500", stroke .625", CNC machined Drivers 1.53" od. Boiler is of the Loco type with 4 flues .375 od and 1 flue .500 od for the superheater, smokebox throttle, with displacement lubricator in the smokebox. The chassis is fully sprung on all wheels.
 The tender houses the radio control for the throttle and the Walshaerts gear. The butane tank and water tank are located there also. There has been more work to loco after the pictures were taken. It is currently apart and receiving more work to complete. The black paint is a base paint and there will be a orange and red color scheme. This is my 2ND GS-2 Daylight loco like this one. I have more pics. Let me Know what you would like to see.[/img]


----------



## Maryak (Apr 8, 2009)

DDay,

Magnificent. :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## tel (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice indeed! Thm:


----------



## rake60 (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome to HMEM DDay.

I want to see everything you've got!
Beautiful work! :bow:

Rick


----------



## ChooChooMike (Apr 8, 2009)

:bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: 

As someone who'll be riding behind the 4449 at the upcoming Train Festival 2009, that's a beautiful model !!

www.trainfestival2009.com

Mike


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Apr 8, 2009)

D-Day,

It's projects like this that just leave me awestruck. Simply magnificent! :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## joe d (Apr 8, 2009)

DDay

Outstanding! More pictures PLEASE.

Welcome to HMEM

Cheers, Joe


----------



## 10K Pete (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW! All I can say is WOW! That's beautiful work. More pics please. th_wwp

Drooling Pete


----------



## shred (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice. I'd love to see build pics if you have any.


----------



## Metal Mickey (Apr 9, 2009)

All the photo's you can show with build in particular. Thats some beast of an engine. I bet the full size engine is imressive! Very nice work.


----------



## steamer (Apr 9, 2009)

The Term "Gobsmacked" comes to mind

Beautiful work! :bow: :bow: :bow:

Dave


----------



## ChooChooMike (Apr 9, 2009)

Metal Mickey  said:
			
		

> All the photo's you can show with build in particular. Thats some beast of an engine. I bet the full size engine is imressive! Very nice work.



A fully operating version is the SP 4449. She's a beautiful lady !! I'll have the privilege of seeing her at Train Festival 2009 in Michigan in July. She'll be gallivanting and generally strutting/stretching her legs in her cross country trip from Portland to Michigan.

http://www.sp4449.com






Tons more photos at :

http://www.sp4449.com/03photos/index.html

She's widely considered as one of the best looking ladies around !!

Mike


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 9, 2009)

ChooChooMike  said:
			
		

> I'll have the privilege of seeing her at Train Festival 2009 in Michigan in July.



Where in Michigan would this festival be taking place?


----------



## ChooChooMike (Apr 9, 2009)

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> Where in Michigan would this festival be taking place?



It will be in Owosso, Michigan, 1/2-way between Lansing & Flint, northwest of Detroit.

July 24-26, 2009

www.trainfestival2009.com


----------



## DDay (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank You everyone,
Looks like a little resizing of my pics is needed. I will fix that and post some more pics shortly. I kinda think my choice for this train was when I was younger I went to see the Freedom Train. The memory stuck of 4449. Yes I do have more projects I will show. Again Thank You


----------



## DDay (Apr 10, 2009)

Tender made from .062 brass. The rivet details are are indented from the back of .005 brass shim stock. Then soft soldered or epoxied to the sides of tender. Trucks, marker lights and ladders are from a hobby supply. Frame is .187 brass rough machined then silver soldered. Then it was straightened and final machined using a shaper.[im
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




g][/img][im
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




g][/img][im
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/img][im
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/img]


----------

